# Conditional vs. Unconditional Covenants



## Kim G (Jun 11, 2008)

My Bible doctrines class in college used Ryrie's systematic theology book eek, and I found his discussion of the OT covenants confusing, especially the conditional vs. unconditional aspects. 

So, from a Reformed perspective, were the covenants with Noah, Moses, David, etc. conditional or unconditional, and why?


----------



## DavidGGraves (Jun 11, 2008)

*Not conditional or unconditional but sure or provisional*

Kim,

The language of conditional and unconditional is in my opinion somewhat misleading. The real emphasis is upon who takes the oath. So in the Sinitic (Mosaic) covenant, the people take the oath as the redeemed vassal. They must uphold the stipulations to fulfill the oath. The problem is that since the Fall original sin precludes this as a possibility. Thus the sacrificial system is enacted to make provision for this weakness. This is all well in good for those external sins (i.e. those touching ritual purity in Leviticus 1-15). The Day of Atonement makes provision for these external sins. However, those of the conscience or dealing with inner conformity of the Law Leviticus 17-25 have no provision for forgiveness in the Mosaic Law, hence they merit the curses of Lev 26.

Now in the Noaic, Abrahamic, Davidic, and New Covenants, God takes the oath to fulfill the requirements and provisions for these covenants. Hence why in Matthew 1:1, Christ Jesus is set forth as the true seed of Abraham and David. Here we see that Jesus in coming to fulfill the _pactum salutis_ (inter-Trinitarian covenant of which the Covenant of Grace is dependent), he triumphs over sin, death, and Satan and is given the elect as his inheritance (cf. Psa 2). 

So the issue is not conditional/unconditional but the emphasis is rather on who takes the oath in a covenant. We can extrapolate from them that the Noaic, Abrahamic, Davidic, and New covenants are settled and unshakable by human faithlessness, because God is trustworthy and true and will accomplish what he has sworn. The Mosaic covenant relies upon human faithfulness to obtain the blessings. Since humans are frail and week post-fall this covenant is unsure and those who made the oath and relied upon it for salvation will ever always meet the "sword of the vengeance of the covenant" (see Hebrews 4-8). 

I would highly recommend Michael Horton's _God of Promise_ for a more detailed explanation.


----------



## S. Spence (Jun 11, 2008)

Are the Covenants conditional or unconditional?

I think the answer is this YES.

God gives conditions or stipulations that one must keep either to come into covenant or to remain in covenant with God. So we could say that the covenant is conditional but we must also remember it is God who ultimately fulfils the stipulations of the covenant on the behalf of the elect - so we have an unconditional aspect of the covenant.

You should check out David Silverside’s sermons on the Covenant on sermonaudio, I found him to be very insightful on this subject.


----------

